# Meetings > Workshops >  ΟΜΝΙ 2.4

## batman_9697

έλεγα να μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε ένα worshop για omni....σε όσα έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσα να έρθω.....(και το ήθελα)....και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν σημετοχές για ακόμα ένα workshop.......
ευχαριστώ....

Λοιπόν έκανα μιά σούμα τα άτομα που εδιαφέρονται,αν έχω ξεχάσει κανέναν μου λέτε....άντε να μαζευόμαστε!!!

1.pthomop1
2.lacbil
3.vis
4.d3x7er
5.chrome(όχι σίγουρος)
6.sw1hez
7.noisyjohn
8.alexandros303
9.Geovill
10.plam40
11.john_active
12.Kabaiver
13.sfinakis

----------


## socrates

Πληροφοριακά στην σκέψη μας υπάρχει ένα workshop για omni και sector κεραίες. 

Προβλέπεται να γίνει εντός Ιουνίου. Stay Tuned!

----------


## batman_9697

μακάρι να γίνει γιατί έκλαιγα με μαύρο δάκρι όταν έμαθα οτι γινετε workshop για omni και ε΄γω δεν μπορούσα να παραβρεθώ.

----------


## pthomop1

+++++++++++++

Ενδιαφέρον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## batman_9697

λοιπόν, θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον ιούνιο???

----------


## batman_9697

λοιπόν, θα γίνει τίποτα μέσα στον ιούνιο???

----------


## lacbil

μακάρι να γίνει ένα μέσα στον Ιούνη...

----------


## vis

βάζω το κολλητήρι να ζεσταίνεται....  ::

----------


## Valis

Άν όντως θέλετε να κάνετε fest όποιος θέλει ορειχάλκινα sectors να μου πει για να φροντίσω.

----------


## d3X7eR`

μέσα και εγώ

----------


## chrome

> Άν όντως θέλετε να κάνετε fest όποιος θέλει ορειχάλκινα sectors να μου πει για να φροντίσω.


Για εξήγησε το "ορειχάλκινα sectors" γιατί δεν το καταλαβαίνω  ::

----------


## Olympic

τι λετε παιδιά για μέσα στο άλλο σαββατοκύριακο?

----------


## batman_9697

ας διοργανοθεί,και πιστεύω θα υπάρχουν πολλοί....

παιδιά ας μαζευόμαστε για ένα όμορφο και δημιουργικό event!!!

----------


## noisyjohn

++ άλλος ένας που έχασε το προηγούμενο

----------


## batman_9697

> ++ άλλος ένας που έχασε το προηγούμενο


έτσι έτσι πάμε παιδιά......
ας μαζευόμαστε παρακαλώ.....

----------


## chrome

Αν μπορέσω θα έρθω να βοηθήσω αλλά μην με υπολογίζετε στα άτομα.

----------


## pthomop1

Εκφραζω ενδιαφερον ++++.

Από την στιγμή που είμαι ασυνδετος προτείνω όπως υπολογιστεί το απαιτούμενο κόστος ανά κεραία προκειμένου να συνεισφερουμε οι ενδιαφερομενοι τουλαχιστον αναφορικά με τα υλικα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Μέσα και εγώ.

----------


## GeoVill

++ Δηλώνω και εγώ ενδιαφέρον. 
Αν γίνει μέσα στον ιούνιο θα είμαι εκεί,μετα αρχίζω εξεταστική.  ::

----------


## batman_9697

ελπίζω ο σύλλογος να αποδεχτεί την πρόταση.....και να το κάνουμε το workshop μέσα στον ιούνιο....(sokrates άν θυμάμαι είχες πεί οτί μπορεί να γίνει κάτι...ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα γίνει)

----------


## plam40

Eimai mesa kai ego ... Exo na sas dikso fotos apo ta 5 wave guide pou exo ftiaksi prosfata ... poly kala bgikane

----------


## john_active

κι εγω μεσα ειμαι...

----------


## batman_9697

τελικά θα γίνει το workshop....
είχατε πεί μέσα στον ιούνιο.......(τελειώνει ο μήνας)

----------


## Sfinakis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Δηλώνω κι εγώ ενδιαφέρον με μία μικρή υποσημείωση... 
Θα παρακολουθήσω τον GeoVill καθώς φτιάχνει την omni του και θα κρατήσω φωτογραφικό αρχείο το οποίο στη συνέχεια μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε ή και να δημοσιεύσουμε στο forum για όσους δεν μπορέσουν να παραβρεθούν (βέβαια αν τίθεται θέμα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων του διοργανωτή το αρχείο παραμείνει στο σκληρό μου ως εφτασφράγιστο μυστικό). Λέω να φέρω μερικές μπύρες για μετά! Το γλέντι μετά από τη χαρά της δημιουργίας!

----------


## Olympic

δυστυχώς λόγο εργασίας σε βάρδιες από τις 25 και μετά μόνο απόγευμα μπορώ

----------


## kabaiver

Αν κανονιστεί, είμαι "μέσα" κι εγώ.

----------


## trellos

Παιδιά και γώ μέσα είμαι θέλω πολύ μια omni για το repeater μου, ας πεί κάποιος ημερομηνία....

----------


## kostasz

Θέλω να συμμετέχω στην ΟΜΝΙ, εκτός εάν είμαι βάρδια.

----------


## batman_9697

τελευταίες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι δεν θα γίνει το workshop...  ::   ::   ::  
ελάτε να κλάψουμε όλοι μαζί μπάς και μας λυπηθούν.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kostasz

Ελλάδα και σύλλογοι είναι κάτι δύσκολο, και ποιο πολύ επικίνδυνο. Ένας σύλλογος ανενεργός είναι χειρότερος από κανένα σύλλογο. Πάντως πολλοί σύλλογοι εργαζομένων έχουν καταντήσει των εργαζόμενο στα χάλια που βρίσκεται. Το κυρίαρχο για ένα σύλλογο είναι να συσπειρώνει τα μέλη του, και οι ΟΜΝΙ ή πολλά άλλα για το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Καλό το πάρτι αλλά πολλοί δεν μπορούσαμε να συμμετέχουμε, ας γίνει η ΟΜΝΙ.

----------


## batman_9697

> Ελλάδα και σύλλογοι είναι κάτι δύσκολο, και ποιο πολύ επικίνδυνο. Ένας σύλλογος ανενεργός είναι χειρότερος από κανένα σύλλογο. Πάντως πολλοί σύλλογοι εργαζομένων έχουν καταντήσει των εργαζόμενο στα χάλια που βρίσκεται. Το κυρίαρχο για ένα σύλλογο είναι να συσπειρώνει τα μέλη του, και οι ΟΜΝΙ ή πολλά άλλα για το συγκεκριμένο σύλλογο μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. Καλό το πάρτι αλλά πολλοί δεν μπορούσαμε να συμμετέχουμε, ας γίνει η ΟΜΝΙ.


εμ τα λέμε αλλά ποιός μας ακούει...

----------


## kostasz

Το να κάνεις ένα καλό λινκ είναι πιο δύσκολο από το να κάνεις σχέση.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## prometheus

> Το να κάνεις ένα καλό λινκ είναι πιο δύσκολο από το να κάνεις σχέση.


Άσχετο μεν αλλά σωστό !!!  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Κώστα αργείς αλλά μπαίνεις στο νόημα.

----------


## batman_9697

Το να κάνεις μία καλή omni είναι πιο δύσκολο από το να κάνεις σχέση.
μάλλον αυτό ήθελε να πεί

----------


## EinsteiN

re paidia eimai apo tripoli kai exw syndethei sto asyrmato syllogiko diktyo tripolis.alla mias kai thelw na anaibw athina na parakolouthizw kapoienimerwtika seminaria kai kapoia workshops mporei kapoios na mou steilei mail na mou pei pote ginetai to epomenoworkshop h meeting enhmerwtiko gia na kserw euxaristw

----------


## socrates

> re paidia eimai apo tripoli kai exw syndethei sto asyrmato syllogiko diktyo tripolis.alla mias kai thelw na anaibw athina na parakolouthizw kapoienimerwtika seminaria kai kapoia workshops mporei kapoios na mou steilei mail na mou pei pote ginetai to epomenoworkshop h meeting enhmerwtiko gia na kserw euxaristw


Στο συγκεκριμένο forum δεν γράφουμε με greeklish. Είναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας. (λογικά θα σου εμφάνισε και ανάλογη ειδοποίηση όταν πήγες να κάνεις την δημοσίευση).

Τώρα για το workshop ή όποιο άλλο εκπαιδευτικό σεμινάριο θα γίνει από Σεπτέμβριο που θα έχουμε επιστρέψει από τις διακοπές μας.

----------


## EinsteiN

Καλα ρε φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ και αν μπορεισ στειλε ενα μειλ οταν μαθεισ κατι γιατι μπορει να μην το παρω ειδηση.το μαιλ μου [email protected] h gmail.com

----------


## vis

> Καλα ρε φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ και αν μπορεισ στειλε ενα μειλ οταν μαθεισ κατι γιατι μπορει να μην το παρω ειδηση.το μαιλ μου [email protected] h gmail.com


Aπλά τσεκάρισε την επιλογή :
Να ειδοποιηθώ όταν δημοσιευθεί ανταπόκριση

 ::

----------


## EinsteiN

Πωσ το κανω αυτο?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πωσ το κανω αυτο?


Παρακολούθηση αυτής της Θ.Ενότητας για απαντήσεις
Στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της σελίδας

----------


## batman_9697

μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να γίνει το workshop???

----------


## pthomop1

+++++

----------


## dazyraby

ναι και εγώ μέσα !!!!++++

----------


## PIT

Και εγω μεσα, εκτος απροοπτου βεβαια.

----------


## batman_9697

up ,τι θα γινει??

----------


## Vigor

Συντάσσεται το πρόγραμμα των επομένων fests/workshops εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33263 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33263 Internet

----------

